# Choosing a multifunction printer



## sumit8695 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a multifunction printer within budget of Rs. 9,000/=


Shortlisted ones are

1. HP Photosmart All-in-One(AIO) C4588

2. HP Photosmart AIO C4788

3. HP Photosmart Plus AIO B209A


Please suggest which one to buy among the abovementioned printers. Suggestion about other HP/non-HP models are also welcome.

Also, I am curious to know what are the significant differences between C4788 and B209A.



Thanks


----------



## Mrs.Bloomberg (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm choosing among the models you mentioned, too! Any suggestion, boys?


----------



## sumit8695 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Techie Friends,

Can you please give some suggestions on my printer selection?



Thanks.


----------

